# Best wood filler?



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Am in the final stages of a little storage project for my new screen porch. Saw an article someplace a while back that said something about using a wood filler "that is mixed with water....". I have always used the standard stuff you find at the usual stores. Can someone tell me what the "mixed with water" stuff is? I'd like to know more about it before I start to fill nail holes etc. in this project?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

There's stuff like "durham's rock hard water putty" which is good at filling some holes. It's been around forever, but I don't know if it is any better than some of the ready mix stuff. I've used the stuff you mix to repair pieces (I had a teething labrador retriever mix who loved millwork for some reason) and the stuff you mix yourself allows you to control the consistency. It paint's well.

for a stained or woodtone project the tinted puttys or sawdust and glue work pretty well.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

I have used Dunhams and many others. I don't think that much of a difference exists between them. If it's going to be painted it really matters little. I some times just use 
joint compound that is pre mixed for putting up sheet rock, it's premixed a drys hard a little sanding and you can pait right over it. Woodnut65


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Okay guys. I'll probably just use joint compound. And Kp91, speaking of Labs chewing. IK came home one time years ago and noticed my nice big walnut desk seemed to be leaning heavily. Flipped on lights and my little pal had chewed a leg right OFF the corner! No amount of filling would fix that one! 
Ha! Have had a dozen more since then. Dogs that is, not desks. Love my black dogs!!


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello BirchWood,

You might take a look at Timbermate I received a free sample of the Walnut and like it very much. I have not checked in my local flooring stores for it yet but will soon since it is getting low or I may try to order online. I find it easier to work with than the other Wood Fillers I have used. You just have to get used to the Bandaid Smell. The little sample container that I received has gone along ways in a few of the projects I have worked on. If it gets a little dry I just add a little water to it.

HTH


----------

